# Guardian's of the Galaxy on Blu-ray and On-Demand Dec. 9th 2014



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

MARVEL’S GUARDIANS OF THE GALAXY

Get it First on Digital HD plus Disney Movies Anywhere November 18th,

and on Blu-ray™ 3D Combo Pack, Blu-ray and On-Demand December 9th





Marvel’s Guardians of the Galaxy film has earned over $645 million worldwide and recently passed the $300 million mark at both the domestic and international box offices. Guardians of the Galaxy opened domestically August 1 with $94.3 million to become the biggest August debut of all time and ultimately the biggest August release ever; it’s also the highest grossing film of the year and the first to surpass $300 million in 2014 domestically. After becoming the 10th straight Marvel Studios film to open at #1, Guardians of the Galaxy occupied the top spot domestically for four of its first six weekends in release.

Synopsis: From Marvel, the studio that launched the epic franchises of “Iron Man,” “Thor,” “Captain America” and “Marvel’s The Avengers,” comes an unlikely new team—the “Guardians of the Galaxy.” The Marvel Cinematic Universe expands into the cosmos when brash space adventurer Peter Quill steals a coveted orb and becomes the object of a relentless bounty hunt. To evade his enemies, Quill forges an uneasy truce with Rocket, a gun-toting raccoon; Groot, a tree-like humanoid; the deadly assassin Gamora; and the revenge-driven Drax. But when Quill discovers the true power of the orb, he must rally his ragtag band of misfits for a desperate battle that will decide the fate of the galaxy. Featuring amazing new characters and exclusive bonus features, this must-own blockbuster will have you hooked on a feeling… of pure adrenaline!

Cast: Chris Pratt (“The Lego Movie,” TV’s “Parks and Recreation”) as Peter Quill, Zoe Saldana (“Avatar,” “Star Trek”) as Gamora, Dave Bautista (“Riddick,” “The Man with the Iron Fists”) as Drax, Vin Diesel (“Fast and the Furious” series, “Riddick”) as Groot, Bradley Cooper (“American Hustle,” “Silver Linings Playbook”) as Rocket, Lee Pace (“The Hobbit” series, “Lincoln”) as Ronan, Michael Rooker (TV’s “The Walking Dead”) as Yondu Udonta, Karen Gillan (“Oculus,” TV’s “Doctor Who”) as Nebula, Djimon Hounsou (“How to Train Your Dragon 2,” “Gladiator”) as Korath, John C. Reilly (“Wreck-It Ralph,” “Talladega Nights: The Ballad of Ricky Bobby”) as Corpsman Dey, Glenn Close (TV’s “Damages,” “Tarzan”) as Nova Prime and Benicio Del Toro (“Traffic,” “The Usual Suspects”) as The Collector.

Director: James Gunn (“Movie 43,” “Super”)



Screenplay: James Gunn (“Dawn of the Dead,” “Scooby Doo”) and Nicole Perlman (“Thor”)



Producer: Kevin Feige, p.g.a. (Marvel’s “Captain America: The Winter Soldier,” Marvel’s “Thor: The Dark World”)



Executive Producers: Nik Korda (“Robin Hood,” “The Golden Compass”)

Stan Lee (“X-Men: Days of Future Past,” Marvel’s “Captain America: The Winter Soldier”)

 Victoria Alonso (Marvel’s “Captain America: The Winter Soldier,” “Thor: The Dark World”)

Jeremy Latcham (“Marvel’s The Avengers, ”Marvel’s “Iron Man 2”)

Alan Fine (Marvel’s “Captain America: The Winter Soldier,” Marvel’s “Thor: The Dark World”)

Louis D’Esposito (Marvel’s “Captain America: The Winter Soldier,” Marvel’s “Thor: The Dark World”)





Release Date: 11/18 for Digital 3D and Digital HD

12/9 Digital SD, 3D Blu-ray Combo pack (3D Blu-ray + Single Disc Blu-ray + Digital Copy), Blu-ray, DVD and On-Demand



Bonus Features:

(Digital HD*, Disney Movies Anywhere, 3D Blu-ray Combo Pack, Blu-ray)

· Never-Before-Seen Deleted Scenes

· Making-of Featurettes

· Exclusive Look at “Marvel's The Avengers: Age of Ultron”

· Gag Reel

· Audio Commentary

(DVD)

· Exclusive Look at “Marvel's Avengers: Age of Ultron”

· Never-Before-Seen Deleted Scene



* Digital bonus offerings will vary per retailer



Ratings: PG-13; PG for CE; G for CF

Feature Run Time: 121 minutes

Aspect Ratio: Blu-ray 3D, Blu-ray & DVD: 2:40:1

Audio: Blu-ray 3D & Blu-ray 2D = English 7.1 DTS-HDMA, French-Canadian 5.1 Dolby Digital, Latin Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital, English DVS 2.0 Dolby Digital

DVD = English/Latin Spanish/French Canadian 5.1 Dolby Digital, English DVS 2.0 Dolby Digital 

Languages: English, French & Spanish

Subtitles: English, French & Spanish


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

One of the best movies I've seen in a long time. This will be a day one buy for me.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

No Dolby Atmos?


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

^ Indeed. Atmos was the first thing I looked for too. Grrr . . .


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Marvel/Disney hasn't said when they will release any Atmos Titles. so far only paramount is releasing any titles (Hercules and Ninja Turtles are the next on their plate)


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

I am Groot!


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

Sweet. I didn't think they would make the release date before Christmas. I am holding out to watch it until I own it. Should be a fun evening.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

New Trailer from Marvel in anticipation of next month's release


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I wanted to see this movie in the theater but due to other obligations was not able to. Do you know what the difference is between 2d and 3d? Is the 3d worth getting or should I just get the 2nd version?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

tripplej said:


> I wanted to see this movie in the theater but due to other obligations was not able to. Do you know what the difference is between 2d and 3d? Is the 3d worth getting or should I just get the 2nd version?


I didn't get to see the 3D version in theaters, but I heard it was excellent. I also believe that the 3D version has the exclusive shifting aspect ratio since part of it was IMAX filmed (kind of like how Transformers: Age of extinction had the same thing going on)


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the details in regards to 3d and 2d. I will see what the 3d box comes with. Sometimes the 3d also comes with 2d so this way, I get both versions.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

tripplej said:


> Thanks for the details in regards to 3d and 2d. I will see what the 3d box comes with. Sometimes the 3d also comes with 2d so this way, I get both versions.


the 3D combo pack will have a 3D disc, and a 2D disc. the 3D disc will be the only one of the two that has the shifting Imax scenes though. the 2D will just be 2.40:1 constant


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Great. I think I made my decision then. 3d it is. This way, will have both versions and the extras. Also, this allows me to switch between the two if 3d isn't that good.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

and for some fun, Disney has sent us over some little bonus clips for you all to enjoy


----------

